
Does Your Gmail Suck Too? - wumi
http://gigaom.com/2008/06/24/does-your-gmail-suck-too/
======
gibsonf1
I've been definitely having problems with the system hamging when retrieving
messages in the last couple weeks. It could be a browser issue, but seems to
span different browsers.

~~~
pistoriusp
Do you mean that your browser "hangs?" Does it hang completely and you have to
restart the browser?

I've never had this problem with Firefox or Safari. I do remember Gmail
telling me to turn off Firebug, because it would slow things down.

~~~
gibsonf1
The browser was fine - but gmail would show "Loading..." for indefinite
lengths of time using the javascript version of gmail.

------
neilc
Someone prefers _Zimbra_ to Gmail? _Zimbra_ , of all things? Well, each to
their own, I suppose. In my experience, it would be hard to find a webmail
client that is worse than Zimbra.

~~~
evgen
Zimbra's webmail client is definitely worse than the gmail interface, but as
Om's IMAP reference should have suggested to you, there are more ways to get
to email than through your browser. Those of us who sometimes need to do email
work while disconnected or who prefer a richer client interface can use IMAP
or even (shudder) Exchange interfaces to get to the Zimbra mailboxes. On this
particular facet gmail really, really sucks.

~~~
neilc
I've heard this complaint before, but I personally use Gmail almost
exclusively via IMAP, and it works fine.

------
coglethorpe
I haven't had problems with Gmail losing my mail, but I've found it hard to
sift through conversations to find what I need. Search doesn't always help
with that.

Maybe I'm old, but I still like Yahoo! Mail's old web 1.0 interface. Maybe
that's just because I know all the quirks after years, but I can find what I
need quickly and store messages easily.

~~~
xirium
You'd probably enjoy using SquirrelMail. It is a web interface to an IMAP
server which implements an interface similar to Yahoo's old interface. You can
configure your own instance to access a third-party IMAP server.

Tags: [SquirrelMail] [webmail] [mail] [IMAP] [Yahoo] [webapp]

------
truebosko
At work we have been using Google Apps for your domain for ~6 months as well
and NO PROBLEMS. Everyone loves it, even the interface ;)

------
ScottWhigham
I've definitely had problems - emails that show up in Gmail but never get
downloaded via POPm 6+ hour delays for messages.

------
sjs382
nope, mine has been golden. thanks for asking though! ;)

------
edu
No, works perfectly via POP3/SMTP and, seldom, web. Although, last week I had
some problems with GTalk using Adium, it connected but the contact list didn't
refresh.

------
simianstyle
It did, until FF3 came out.

------
TrevorJ
Never had any of the problems you are describing.

------
axod
No, it rocks... Google apps working fine here,

------
llimllib
nope, haven't had any of that.

------
newt0311
no. No problems with my gmail account. specific information with supporting
evidence would also be nice for an article this high in the HN news
rankings...

